# franchir le seuil (de pauvreté, etc.)



## Maria_Elena

¡Hola!
  ¿Cómo se puede traducir la frase « _au moment de prendre sa retraite, une femme sur quatre franchira le seuil de pauvreté_ » ?
  Mi propuesta: « _A la hora de retirarse, uno de cada cuatro mujeres atravesará el umbral de pobreza_ »…  No estoy segura de la parte subrayada.


----------



## Benito81

Maria_Elena said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir la frase « _au moment de prendre sa retraite, une femme sur quatre franchira le seuil de pauvreté_ » ?
> Mi propuesta: «_A la hora de retirarse, una de cada cuatro mujeres atravesará el umbral de la pobreza_»…  No estoy segura de la parte subrayada.



Je le dirais comme ça. De plus, te trouve un peu mieux «de jubilarse» en lieu de «de retirarse».


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour:

Je dirais : *cruzará* el umbral de *la* pobreza...

Attention : un*a* de cada cuatro mujeres ....


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo usaría preferentemente: *traspasar* el umbral de la pobreza.


----------



## Maria_Elena

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Cette expression n'est-elle pas trop imagée? Pensez-vous qu'elle soit facilement compréhensible?


----------



## Miryamm

Maria Elena,

Yo pondría:

Franquear el umbral de la pobreza

tambien puedes poner que en el momento de la jubilación 

Ya veo que te han respondido pero aqui va otro granito de arena.
Saludos,
Miryam


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

No creo que "franquear" sea una versión apropiada. "Atravesar" o "traspasar" son dos soluciones perfectas. Personalmente, lo traduciría "traspasar", como Gurb.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## stranger_stranger

Hola, saludos a todos.
Esta frase: "des femmes du tiers-monde vivant en dessous du seuil de pauvreté parviennent..."

se podria traducir como: las mujeres del tercer mundo viviendo bajo el umbral de la pobreza consiguen...

¿No habria otra manera de traducir "Seuil"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo normal es hablar del umbral de la pobreza, sí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## stranger_stranger

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## hual

Bonsoir

*En dessous du* seuil de pauvreté = *por debajo del* umbral de pobreza.


----------



## Miryamm

Es cierto Swift, trapasar es la palabra mas adecuada. 
Saludos,
Miryamm


----------



## jidesp

Bonjour

franchissons la porte de ....le seuil de ..entrons..pénétrons dans la crypte

contexte:style touristique/commentaire de photos

Atravesemos el umbral de la cripta
traspasemos ....
salvemos ...

question:y-a t-il des différences d'emploi et de sémantique dans ces verbes?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lorenzolan

Salut,
Je dirais que "salvemos el umbral" est d'un style tellement soutenu qu'il borde le ridicule; on le dirait soit dans un contexte poétique ou en traduisant de la littérature classique, soit comme parodie.
Pour les autres, il n'y a pas de différence, "atravesemos" est peut-être plus fréquent, mais je ne suis pas sûr. Également possible: "crucemos el umbral".


----------



## jidesp

Merci lorenzolan de ton aide
je me permets de t'indiquer l'expression française
...est d'un style tellement soutenu  que cela frise le ridicule
ceci dit sans pédanterie


----------



## santi26

En terminología económica y bursátil, no encuentro la formulación exacta en español para "franchir le seuil".

Alguna pista, por favor.
Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Dentellière

santi26 said:


> En terminología económica y bursátil, no encuentro la formulación exacta en español para "franchir le seuil".
> 
> Alguna pista, por favor.
> Gracias,
> Santi


 

Hola Santi,


_Superar el umbral_

:]


----------



## santi26

La traducción literal sé que se trata de "superar el umbral", pero no me sonaba a nivel económico.


----------



## Dentellière

santi26 said:


> La traducción literal sé que se trata de "superar el umbral", pero no me sonaba a nivel económico.


 

Así parece:

http://www.google.es/#q=%22Superar+el+umbral%22&hl=gl&biw=1020&bih=535&ei=XszrTImcDsP78AaQwLCNAQ&start=0&sa=N&fp=980703918f44947b


http://www.google.es/#hl=gl&biw=1003&bih=535&q=El+crudo+superó+el+umbral&fp=980703918f44947b


----------



## santi26

Muchas gracias, Dentellière.


----------



## quethibum

Hola a todos, tengo una frase similar a la de Santi (aunque no es un texto económico, es de RR.HH.), mi duda es si "_sobrepasar_" también podría utilizarse, o si "_traspasar_" es el término a utilizar:
"_lorsqu’un pays franchit le *seuil *d’entrée, un nouveau membre intègre le comité..._"
Estamos hablando de un grupo empresarial en el que se designa una cantidad de delegados según el número de empleados en cada entidad miembro, de 0 a 99 miembros, 0 delegados, de 100 a 499: 1 delegado, de 500 a 999: 2 delegados, etc. etc. O sea que si pasamos de 99 a 100, se obtiene un primer delegado, se "sobrepasa" el umbral de entrada.
Dudo sobre usar "rebasar" porque le siento una connotación negativa, "traspasar" me suena más a transacción inmobiliaria, "franquear" lo usaría si se tratara de abrir camino, ¡pero sé que mis impresiones son a menudo muy subjetivas!
Gracias de antemano.

*Edit: Se me acaba de ocurrir "_superar_" también...


----------



## Paquita

pasar el umbral de admisión/inclusión
????????????????? (no soy nativa...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

quethibum said:


> *Edit: Se me acaba de ocurrir "_superar_" también...


*Superar *me parece bien. 

También podrías usar *alcanzar*.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias Paquita y Víctor, ya veré por cuál me decido, sobre todo porque he visto que unos párrafos después ponen "franchissement" y lo único que se me ocurre es "rebasamiento", así que tal vez me tenga que quedar con "rebasar" para que quede uniforme (aunque tampoco TENGO que poner el mismo término en todas partes).


----------

